# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿Qué es un troll y cómo evito serlo?

## Autis

Cómo juzgan lo que es ofensivo?. Si a mí me gustan los dorsos azules y a ustedes los rojos, soy un troll?. Nadie aguanta nada, snif

----------


## magomigue

y esto porque es un post nuevo??que tiene esto de iniciacion??

un saludo

----------


## Autis

Perdón

----------


## Burton

¿cómo evitar ser un troll?

Pues mira, el foro tiene más de 140.000 mensajes, así que digo yo que de algo se ha hablado...
Así que nada, principalmente, usa el buscador porque hay temas que ya se han hablado una y otra vez...

Otra cosa muy importante es no hacerse el troll...

Y lo último es esperar a que algún amable moderador se tome la molestia de banear a alguien tan ************** como tú....

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

amén burton!!....   amén!

----------


## sisly

Como evitarlo... nose, pero por hai creo que venden un Libro de como SI SERLO, la escribio un tal autos? autas? autes? nose...

----------


## Autis

Autis

----------


## sergiocl

Mira *tonto* que te gusten los dorsos azules *no me interesa* no tiene nada de malo, *además yo soy el mejor OK*

En negritas lo que agrega un troll, sin las negritas la misma idea sin trollear.
(en memoria de agrpacion_magic y mi pasado de cuasi troll (sin saberlo))

----------


## sergiocl

> y esto porque es un post nuevo??que tiene esto de iniciacion??
> 
> un saludo


Es este caso se interpretó, como iniciación en el foro.

----------


## Autis

Ya, pero "tonto" no ofendería a nadie.  Nadie con más de tres años diría "tonto" para ofender, vamos.

----------


## sergiocl

> Ya, pero "tonto" no ofendería a nadie.  Nadie con más de tres años diría "tonto" para ofender, vamos.


Hay otra categoría llamada "spammers", y si me dices tonto, me ofendo.

----------


## Autis

Yo no soy un spammer. Soy Géminis.

----------


## anacrin

> Yo no soy un spammer. Soy Géminis.


De verdad chico, no se que pensar, inicias un monton de hilos, con que sentido? No te das cuenta que la gente se aburre, se ofende, te criticas, etc.

Llevas dos dias registrado, con veintipico mensajes, personajes como tu, ha habido ya, y estoy impaciente porque mandes el mensajes de los 50 para acceder al area secreta.( los " mode" no se me dan bien, soy directo) creo que tanto gente experta como principiantes te han dado su opinion, y tu sigues con lo mismo, o te banean o te expulsaran, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que ya mismo nadie te contestara y sera como estar gritando en un desierto. Por favor, ya esta bien, manten el orden y el respeto a los demas.

Te aconsejo que reconduzcas tu actitud en este foro, y lo digo yo sin ser nadie aqui.

Suerte

----------


## Autis

Pues no es tanto que ya quiera llegar a los 50, sino que no tengo vida social y ya, por eso tantos hilos.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

si pero una vida social en la que solo estas tu tu tu tu y... tu ego.

todavia puedes dejar de ser un troll, pero deja atras esa altaneria tuya,  es por tu bien autis

----------


## Isra

No será más inteligente ignorar ?

----------


## dreaigon

Sí.

----------


## mayico

pues... ahora que estoy haciendo que pienso un poco, me he dado cuenta de que si te pones a leer todo lo que este chaval escribe, te puedes mear de risa jejejeje, es un chavalillo que está aburrido y ha dicho... voy a intentar fastidiar a la gente, me meto en un foro de magia y ale, a decir cualquier cosa, unos se ponen de su parte y otros no, pero todos bailamos al son de este chiquillo, (no todos, pero casi todos y los que se den por aludido tambien, yo me incluyo).
pues sí, él ha revolucionado el foro como le da la gana, saca contestaciones de enfado cuando no lo estamos y muchas mas cosas pero ¿porque saca estas expresiones en nosotros si en verdad estamos en nuestras casas tan tranquilos? pues porque le da la gana y seguramente él en su casa se mea de risa (si pensais en la situación os reireis mas) viendo como ¿20,30,40? personas le contestan enfadados y alteran el ritmo del foro.
vamos que solo hay que pasar de él cuando diga chorradas, cuando pregunte seriamente pues se le hace caso y listo, como a todos.

ya te han dicho lo de las normas, ya te han explicado lo de como pasar al area secreta, ya te han dicho que hay unas normas que hay que leer y cumplir para seguir en el foro, ya tienes gente que te trata bien y otros que no lo hacen, por lo tanto deja ya de hacer el troll y de intentar reirte de la gente, porque mas de uno del foro se rie de que hay gente tan flipadilla como tu.

salud chiquillo

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Yo lo voy a defender: No es un troll. Es muy agresivo con sus opiniones y lo cierto es que sabe rozar el límite sin pasarlo. Yo creo que es muy inteligente y que le gusta la magia, pero que como ha dicho alguien, tiene un problema de relación. Le gusta provocar y crear polémica. Le gusta que hablen de él. A mi me gustaría que siguiese interviniendo y que se moderase un poco, que arreglase los conflictos que ha iniciado él con Patito, Shark, Mayico, etc (ojo, digo conflictos, no guerras) y que siguiese interviniendo por aquí.

Lo único malo es que algo me dice que igual de rápido que ha entrado se cansará y saldrá. Espero que sea constante y no nos abandone. Trae ideas muy nuevas y hace pensar...

Un saludo

----------


## mayico

ey ey, conflictos con migo nada jejeje bastantes tengo ya, jejeje.

no en serio, que yo no me enfado ni nada que no tengo nada en contra de alguien que no conozco vamos, que el chaval ni me enfada ni me desenfada jeje, que me da igual vamos.

----------


## shark

Conflictos conmigo ninguno, yo desde luego no me enfado por lo que se ha escrito, simplemente no ha parecido bien su actitud.

Ademas tengo mi parte de culpa, si no me interesa lo que escribe, lo que tengo que hacer es no contarle, sin más.

----------


## Dow

para ser un troll debes comer pitufos

----------


## Autis

Oigan la historia de Autis, y su gran amigo shaaarrk!. Juntos hicieron hazañaz, grandes, grandes, GRANDES!!!

¿Todos ven Los simpson, no?

----------


## BusyMan

> para ser un troll debes comer pitufos


Gnomos, lo que comen son gnomos... para los pitufos ya está Gárgamel.

----------


## Dow

cierto cierto... error de cálculo

----------


## Dantestorm

Los foros son una pasada.
¿Cómo ha llegado este post de foro,



> Cómo juzgan lo que es ofensivo?. Si a mí me gustan los dorsos azules y a ustedes los rojos, soy un troll?. Nadie aguanta nada, snif


A ESTE? 





> Iniciado por Dow
> 
> para ser un troll debes comer pitufos
> 
> 
> 
> Gnomos, lo que comen son gnomos... para los pitufos ya está Gárgamel.

----------


## Dow

la respuesta es simple:
el nombre de post es "¿qué es un troll y cómo evito serlo?"

yo, no le respondo qué es un troll, es demasiad para mí, pero sí le digo que si no come gnomos, pues mejor para no ser un troll

----------


## Dantestorm

No hombre, hasta ahí, por lo menos llego  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  .
Lo que quería decir es que la especie humana tenemos una capcidad impresionante de divagar sobre cualquier cosa...

----------


## Chiva

> No hombre, hasta ahí, por lo menos llego    .
> Lo que quería decir es que la especie humana tenemos una capacidad impresionante de divagar sobre cualquier cosa...


Comparados con la jirafa, es que no callamos.

Los trolls existen porque les hacemos caso, es como el gracioso de clase, cuando nadie se ríe de sus gracias se da cuenta de que acaba de quedar bastante mal y no lo volverá a hacer o lo hará menos.

P.D: la jirafa no emite sonidos

----------


## Dow

no emiten sonidos?  :(

----------


## eidanyoson

Se tira pedos; eso es un sonido.

----------


## Dow

el ojete de las jirafas a que altura pilla? porque si pilla a la altura de la cara... uno de sus pedos es como "zas! en toda la boca!"

----------


## Autis

Jirafas y pitufos... éste foro es de lo mejor!

----------


## BusyMan

> No hombre, hasta ahí, por lo menos llego    .
> Lo que quería decir es que la especie humana tenemos una capcidad impresionante de divagar sobre cualquier cosa...


Al menos en este foro no se cumple la Ley de Godwin

----------


## danimagicperforms.

POR QUE HACER UNA TORMENTA EN UN BASO DE AGUA, ALCASO ES UN TIPO DE MAGIA :?:

----------


## Ghod

> POR QUE HACER UNA TORMENTA EN UN BASO DE AGUA, ALCASO ES UN TIPO DE MAGIA :?:


Claro ejemplo de un reflote sin sentido... :D

----------

